# Avid vs. Home Again microchip?



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I still have to get two of my cats microchipped, and recall having heard once that certain microchips cannot be read by the chip readers that the vets carry. So I'm worried now. My regular vet uses Home Again, and my dog and oldest cat are chipped with Home Again. I have used a different vet, that is much more affordable for the exam and chipping, but they use Avid. I tried looking up reviews, but any information that I find is old, so I'm not sure. Apparently at some point, only Home Again readers could read Home Again chips, and the same with Avid. From what I read, they companies were working on sorting out this problem. Does anybody have any knowledge of any of this? I set an appointment for Friday at the vet that uses Avid, and Im second guessing myself. Just want to give my babies the best chance, if they were to get lost.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I just did a real quick search on Google and went to the Q&A for "HomeAgain" ..and I found this:

Home Again FAQ
"Can the HomeAgain scanner detect and read all microchips?

Yes, the HomeAgain Universal WorldScan™ Reader is a universal scanner shown in a real-world trial to be the most sensitive in detecting all frequencies of microchips—regardless of brand—and accurately displaying the ID codes.1"


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

I like home again especially because they are bigger I feel like their service will continue

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Yea I've only used home again too ..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ugh, me too, I have only used Home Again. My daughter went to another vet today who uses AVID. So that is done. They did say that they can be read on both scanners now, and that AVID can even be read if you go to Europe. I have an appointment set for Friday for one of my cats at the same vet that does AVID, I'm thinking of changing it to the vet that does Home Again. Maybe it's a non issue and I shouldn't worry, but of course, I always worry


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok, found this on Avid's site:

Avid
_"Over 100,000 scanners that read the Avid FriendChip have been placed in the U.S.; *virtually all shelters and veterinarians are equipped to read the Avid FriendChip."*_

The copyright at the bottom of the site's page goes up to 2013. So it's not real old information. Plus they have an 800 number in the upper left corner you can contact if you have any particular questions you can't find an answer to on their site.

Hope that helps you out


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

We get cats in all the time with different brands of microchips. Our shelter can read any chip. The problem comes when we call and the owner disavows any ownership of the animal. :-|


----------



## franri (Jul 19, 2013)

I have volunteered with a local lost-pet group and their scanners pick up avid, homeagain, 24petwatch... I don't think there were any that it didn't pick up.


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

I know both of my dogs have Home Again and our cat Pepper got the 24Petwatch when she got spayed at the low cost spay & neuter program of the Animal Shelter


----------

